# Advice needed on Heritage Cartier II wood stove



## LakeErieLover (Sep 18, 2013)

We have recently purchased a cottage and the wood stove in the cottage is a Heritage Cartier II stove.
I have no idea how old the stove is nor do I know anything about the stove.  I have read on the internet that it may not be EPA approved.  I would appreciate anyone's advice as to whether I should leave the stove in the cottage and use it or whether this older type of wood stove is junk and I should update with a newer model woodstove.  I must admit I do like the look of it.   I appreciate any help or advice.


----------



## fbelec (Sep 19, 2013)

welcome to the forum. see if you can upload a picture. there should be some here that should have a clue on what you have.

frank


----------



## begreen (Sep 19, 2013)

If the stove is in good condition and it is safely and properly installed then I can't see a reason to replace it, especially if this is just for occasional burning unless you want to have a cleaner burning stove in place. It has a basic secondary burn system that is better than some of the older stoves. 

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/secondary-burn-on-heritage-cartier.45616/


----------

